# New Porter Cable Bandsaw



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

So, anyone else experimented with the newest Bandsaw to hit the blue box store? They are phasing out a Delta 3/4 HP model on an open stand in favor of a Porter Cable 1HP model on a cabinent stand and are pricing the two at the exact same price at $399.

Being the same company, one might think the PC model is a rebranded Delta but it's not in this case. The delta model looks quite a bit different, has a smaller table, few different features (multispeed, etc), and is priced at more than twice the retail price shown at this home improvement superstore.

It is one of the PC models which come from Asia, Tiawan to be specific and has the new numbering scheme which seems to be found on the newer, lower quality PC tools. Google doesn't yield a single result for the new saw and only a couple of these stores have yet to see the model. Should I be running in fear for everything I'm slated to get at this price?

Porter Cable 14" Bandsaw PCB330BS


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I'd look it over closely.*

in the store. Fiddle around with it. How smoothly does everything operate. Does the table tilt in both directions? Do you like the ergonommics of it. Do the wheels look true and are adjustments simple and firm in their handling. Biggest thing is, in your opinion, is the frame solid? Net/net, how does it feel to you? Tell them you want to run it and cut some wood.

I have a Laguna 16 and a small Inca. Since recently joining this site I've taken to perusing Craigslist for Unisaws, bandsaws, etc. I'm not in the market, just curious. You might be able to find "old tried and true" out there for about the same money and it may come with blades and accessories. I think most of the big power tools are a good buy used. If a hobbyist has it he can't get enough time to wear it out and he will lavish great care on it. A pros used tool may be a different story, but there are a lot of used tools out there.

Good luck! It's always exciting buying a new piece of equipment.:smile:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw this one too and looked it over. I don't trust it. Not a fan of slapping a name on a tool and trying to rebrand it and sell it. Same old style saw. How much R&D went into it I wonder other than the paint scheme?


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

So this product is definately hit and miss in terms of quality and design. Some parts are the previous generation components, like the band wheels. They're exact copies of what is in the Delta.

The stand is completely different and was somewhat annoying to assemble due to the less than tight machining for bolt and screw placement. The stand sides could use a little more strength and the door is quite difficult to open and close due to oversized magnents.

The bolts/nuts were your typical chinese quality garbage, where I had to throw out a few bolts due to having threads too poor to accept a bolt or the carrage head stripping off while tightening the nut.

The table is actually larger than the Delta but was scratched pretty significantly a few times and the unit was very hard to remove from the box, due to the packaging not allowing your hands the ability to pull the actual saw from the bottom of the box. However, the packaging was very impressive in terms of protection. They spared no expense at the packing material level.

A band was preinstalled and I have yet to tune everything and fire her up yet but mixed feeling so far. The unit is extremely heavy overall, pushing more than 300 pounds. So far, for the price, looks like a deal too good to be true.


----------



## Jacktoo (Oct 8, 2009)

I herd, that Black and Decker is selling or just dropping the Delta line. Maybe this is why it's being re branded for the PC model.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think they're gonna drop Delta considering they're still advertising and pushing out a few new products. I'm sure the Stanley buyout will change anything and everything they have been trying to do over the past year anyway...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I spotted this saw today at one of the local Lowe's. I have to admit that it looks good at first glance. Nice sized table (no scratches on this one) and I liked the mechanism for adjusting the drive belt. The motor is on the lower rear of the saw - adjacent to the lower wheel. The stand (which looked a bit thin in the sheet metal) is enclosed but is all for storage - the motor is above it. 

The motor didn't have a horsepower rating (that I could see) but was rated at 10A @ 110v - so 3/4 horsepower seems about right. I wonder if there will be a riser kit available for it or whether another brand's will fit it.

Yeorwned - have you made any sawdust with it yet?

Bill


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I called their technical support today to get a replacement bolt for one that didn't have a functional thread (yay asia steel) and didn't even have to press any numbers to get to technical support agent. A live person answered, asked for my serial number, and sent out the replacement part. Very impressive.

The unit runs decently quiet and was easy to get adjusted. She cuts decent with the factory blade, taking about 4-5 seconds to resaw the short width of a pine 2x4. I haven't hooked a shop vac up to it yet but the dust port is a standard 2 1/2 inch port for a vac. There only seems to be vibration when the unit is spinning up and down, not while running.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I know that the Delta planer was being replaced by the porter cable one (I have yet to see it happen yet) But the sales guy said that delta was supposed to be getting out of the smaller machines and letting porter cable do the line. They are the same company so there shouldn't be a question about quality. I own both porter cable and delta tools and never a problem. no matter what way you look at it now Delta/porter cable, Dewalt/Black and Decker Are all the same company and now owned by Stanley. So that could be the name changes on some of the tools etc. It is only to be expected.. MHO


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*wait a minute...*

I bought this saw, and I love it.

I wanted a Grizzly or a Jet, but the dollars I did not have enough of to buy those names. I then looked for a China saw from Harbor Freight, but they did not have any in stock in my region.

I choose Porter Cable because I know the local WoodCraft stores sells their brand, and the service center for PC is within 10 miles of DC. I wrote an extended review of the saw with pictures on Lowes website, where I purchased it for $380 with my discount (just sign up for email and they will give it to you at the store).

It has tons of power, on the slower 1700 rpm speed only a 6" re-saw of OAK made the saw stress-out. Anything 3" or less it blows through with ease, and this is on the lower setting.

I build guitars, electric, and cut 3" maple necks and 2" hardwood bodies, all types depending on the job. None of the guitar stock can cause the saw to slow down, even at 1700 rpm speed (I can crank it up to 3400 by changing the pulleys). This is also with the stock blade, so if I upped the rpms and got a better blade, I know I could do even more.

The fit and finish was 1st class out of the box, only have to assemble the stand, the saw is pre-built and balanced. IT is whisper quiet, and my saw passes the "Dime test". (stand a dime on it's side, turn the saw on, and then cut some 1" stock without the dime falling over). If you get a bad one, take it back, they had 2 in stock, but there was no need to exchange.

They make a rip fence, but you have to call to order it. Part number X4CT for $79. You can also buy mag fences from Carter products, and upgrade the guides to all rollers, but I will do that when I need to. ( I know the more expensive grizzly comes with these, but so far the stock guides work well for my projects).

I like the saw, and I was ready to take it back if it sucked, which it does anything but so far. I registered for the warranty to cover everything, think it was 2 or 3 years, via the website.

For less than $400, this saw is hard to beat. No plastic, all 209lbs, solid steel and iron. There are plenty of aftermarket items for this saw, so if you want carbide blades or other things, look on Google for them if needed. So far, the saw performs great all stock, but I will get a new blade when this one wears out.

David Howard
Alexandria,VA


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

My bigger problem with the saw was the fact that it isn't actually a Porter-Cable saw. Black and Decker decided to sell the rights to proxy company for Lowes to produce generic tools and label them with a well known brand at subpar quality, when compared to the competition in nearby prices.

I agree with you: for the price, it's a good entry level saw that you can find at just about any Lowes, especially when you use a Lowes 10% off coupon. I'm glad to see stationary tools still sold in stores so I appreciate the device. Once you've used something else, it's a night and day difference. Isn't that how it always works though?

Thanks for the follow-up David.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread but I do have some input.

The 14" Delta cast bandsaw and its many clones is a pretty lightweight bandsaw but many people find it to be completely adequate in a hobby shop. The Delta that Lowes sold was a pretty light version of the older Delta saws. If you had a chance to view the PC and Delta when they were both still present in the stores you would notice the PC saws had much smoother castings, why because they were made with new molds, why new molds when they had the Delta molds in house, because the new molds were to make an even lighter saw. Not just in the basic castings but things like the guide bar and trunnions (that were already on the verge of being fragile) were lightened. The point being all these 14" cast clone saws aren't built the same and the PC is among the ones that have really pushed the envelope in terms of reduction in materials. Whether this means it won't perform for a persons needs depends on what the person plans to do with the saw.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*I bought the right saw it seems*

Thanks for the input from everyone.

This saw seems right for me and my needs.

I had a 9" Pro-Tech saw before, and it was barely getting the job done. I cut 2" stock for electric guitars, and I was hoping to be able to cut 3" stock and make some necks. The old saw would not have handled this.

So, I am the only person who uses the saw, and my shop is small, so I guess I would run the saw for 5 hours or less a week. I might make 2 guitars a month.

I know it is re-branded, but when I was at woodcraft, even the General stuff is made in Asia now, so what is really in a brand these days? At least I know Porter Cable answers the phone in the US and will try and help me, I tested this by calling before I bought the saw. I had a person on the phone within 10 minutes.

So, they lightened the saw and it will not last forever, that is OK with me because it was cheap enough that I could buy it instead of the 10". The power is ample, I have a phone number to order parts, and there are aftermarket parts I can purchase if needed. I just found a woodshop on base that has 20" bandsaws that we can use, so this saw will work for weekends cuts when I don't feel like driving to the woodshop. Maybe this is not the best saw, but for weekend-warriors on a budget, this is the 14" saw for you. If it only came with the roller guides, I would have nothing to do to the saw, (but so far the stock guide has given me no trouble).

Dave


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

That's good to hear Dave. I purchased one of the initial models before they even hit the retail floor and have noticed that newer models do look to have resolved a few of my initial problems. I almost kept my PC bandsaw just to do small work but the cost to upgrade guides and the dust collection challenges inspired me to consolidate.

I will say that setting up PC bandsaw ended up being far easier than the mustard colored bandsaw I replaced it with, as Powermatic has much to be desired in the method for which the motor mounts to their 14" bandsaw.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*trying to order the RIp Fence*

I found the part number to be X4CT.

So, I called the Porter Cable phone number listed on their website, and they were not very nice. I called back and got another person who was a little better, and she said the saw is made by a company called Rexon (she spelled it for me), and I had to call them.

Rexon's number is 888-609-9779, and they are in EST (PC was west coast time). $59.99 with shipping. ($49.99 +$10 shipping):

Power Tools Specialists
684 Huey Road
Rock Hill, SC 29730


So, I will try again tomorrow, maybe I can get lucky and order the fence from Rexon.

I want this fence because there are pre-drilled threaded holes on the fence, so this would be an easy fit/install. I know I could make a Kreg fence work, but that is $100 and then I would have to drill holes, so why pay more and go to the trouble? (I will write up how well it works once I get it installed).

David


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

howarddavidp said:


> I found the part number to be X4CT.
> 
> So, I called the Porter Cable phone number listed on their website, and they were not very nice. I called back and got another person who was a little better, and she said the saw is made by a company called Rexon (she spelled it for me), and I had to call them.
> 
> ...


So much for easy parts availability. I would suggest you check the aftermarket fences before pulling the trigger on the fence, you well may get better for cheaper.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Just for reference the shills for bandsawparts and their feeder sites are beginning to infect many of the woodworking forums. They are easy to spot, new accounts that only respond to bandsaw threads and always leave links to bandsawparts or one of the 4 or 5 feeder sites for it. I personally will never buy anything from a site that uses shills, if you are associated let people know.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

What is important is that the saw is performing the job you want it to do. Glad it worked out for you Howard.

*
*


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

Porter Cable and Delta are no longer the same company. Most recently they were both owned by Dewalt, Dewalt bought them a while back to get some of the Porter Cable router technology. Delta has now split away from Dewalt and is owned by a Chinese group with hopes of obtaining Porter-Cable in the future.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Scot H said:


> Porter Cable and Delta are no longer the same company. Most recently they were both owned by Dewalt, Dewalt bought them a while back to get some of the Porter Cable router technology. Delta has now split away from Dewalt and is owned by a Chinese group with hopes of obtaining Porter-Cable in the future.


FYI the delta owners, Chang Type is a Taiwanese company, though to some people there is no distinction.


----------

